# Harry "Gunner" Kenton, USMC - American hero



## James Pickering (Dec 26, 2005)

snafu


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 26, 2005)

Great story!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 26, 2005)

syscom3 said:


> Great story!


Yes it is, good stuff James.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 26, 2005)

And again, great stuff! 
Thanks for posting the pics too.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 26, 2005)

that must be great actually being able to say to visitors "see that, i carried that into battle with me" how much is $25 in 1954 in todays money?


----------



## James Pickering (Dec 26, 2005)

snafu


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 26, 2005)

Great stuff JP... Its good to see Harry up and running around in his yard like that...


----------



## James Pickering (Dec 26, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> ..... how much is $25 in 1954 in todays money?



I am sure there are references that depict that comparison. My remembrances are, for example, that in 1954 $25 would buy a full basket of groceries _or_ 10 gallons (US) of gas (petrol) _or_ five dress shirts _or_ four cases of Budweiser beer, etc.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 26, 2005)

Interesting stuff!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 26, 2005)

Great stuff, and I again I render a salute.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Dec 29, 2005)

Kinda wierd for an Army Brat to say this but:

Semper Fi to him!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 30, 2005)

how are you an army guy?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 30, 2005)

I think he means his dad or brother is (or was, I forget already) in the Army.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Dec 30, 2005)

No. Im going to join the Army sooner or later. To be honest, i dont what that truly stands for. I just like saying it.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 30, 2005)

You really should know what something means before you say it. Semper fi is short for semper fidelis, latin for always faithful. It is typically what Marines say to each other.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 30, 2005)

P38 Pilot said:


> No. Im going to join the Army sooner or later.



And that does not make you an Army Brat. If your Father or Mother is in the Army that makes you an Army Brat. Just because you want to join the Army does not make you an Army Brat.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Dec 30, 2005)

Ok, and i knew what "Semper Fi" meant also. I got it of Mail Call and also from someone that works at my dad's job who was a Marine.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 31, 2005)

I like your avatar P38. Even though my unit will not be a part of the Big Red One soon, I will always have been proud to be a member of the famed Big Red One. They say that when you are a member you are one for life.


----------



## plan_D (Dec 31, 2005)

"The only problem with the Big Red One is, they think the U.S military is made up of the 1st Infantry and ten million replacements,"


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 1, 2006)

That is what the Big Red One thinks. Pretty much the command thinks that the Big Red One is the only thing that matters. I remember we picked up a General in Iraq and had to fly him around and the first thing he said when he got into my aircraft was "Damn finally I get to be with some people that have real standards, this is great!" I just rolled my eyes behind his back.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jan 2, 2006)

My avatar is a picture i took at Fort Benning. On the bottom of Big Red One statue it reads: "No mission too difficult, no sacrifice too great, duty first!"

I think ill make that my next quote under my sig.

Alder, my great-uncle has a similar story to what yours was about a general. He was a replacement with the 101st Airborne. When they crossed over into Germany, he had to guard some POWs. Walking toward him is the famous General himself who replied "nuts" to a surrender at the Ardennes. He walks up to my great-uncle who was holding his M1 Rifle wrong and chews him out because he wasn't holding it right!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 2, 2006)

P38 Pilot said:


> My avatar is a picture i took at Fort Benning. On the bottom of Big Red One statue it reads: "No mission too difficult, no sacrifice too great, duty first!"
> 
> I think ill make that my next quote under my sig.



That is the motto of the First Infantry Division. We are supposed to say "Duty First" everytime we see an officer and salute them. We dont do it. It gets annoying after a while.



P38 Pilot said:


> Alder, my great-uncle has a similar story to what yours was about a general. He was a replacement with the 101st Airborne. When they crossed over into Germany, he had to guard some POWs. Walking toward him is the famous General himself who replied "nuts" to a surrender at the Ardennes. He walks up to my great-uncle who was holding his M1 Rifle wrong and chews him out because he wasn't holding it right!



Interesting story. That is actually what makes me mad about the 1 ID. They are more concerned with how you are dressed and look then how you fight the battle. I think it should be the other way around.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jan 5, 2006)

> Interesting story. That is actually what makes me mad about the 1 ID. They are more concerned with how you are dressed and look then how you fight the battle. I think it should be the other way around.


I agree! When you are not fighting a war you should dress nicely and represent your division with pride. But when you are fighting, that shouldn't be the case.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 6, 2006)

never say that to a British officer, he'll get the staff seargent to shout you into the last century, it's w ell known fact in the circles of the higher ranks that a well dressed unit will fight better


----------



## plan_D (Jan 6, 2006)

You have to be clean shaven, shined up and ready to die in your best when on the battlefield.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jan 6, 2006)

plan_D said:


> You have to be clean shaven, shined up and ready to die in your best when on the battlefield.


----------



## James Pickering (Jan 6, 2006)

plan_D said:


> You have to be clean shaven, shined up and ready to die in your best when on the battlefield.


No, you should be as clean as posiible and your clothing and equipment in as good condition as possible -- taking into account the combat situation you are in -- in order to function at your best.


----------



## James Pickering (Jan 8, 2006)

I will only be able to contribute occasionally to this forum in the future. I now have seriuos health problems (particularly prostate cancer) that sap my energies and affect my ability to concentrate. I need to devote most of my time and energy to my family and the accomplishment of a multitude of projects to which I am committed. I have enjoyed my brief participation on this Forum and have learned much from all of you -- thank you for your gracious acceptance. I will contribute from time to time as I am able. 

I will continue to maintain my non-commercial/non-profit website http://jp29.org/ -- please visit it periodically for updates and additions.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 8, 2006)

James Pickering said:


> plan_D said:
> 
> 
> > You have to be clean shaven, shined up and ready to die in your best when on the battlefield.
> ...



Agreed

Again like I said in the other thread, good luck James and best wishes. I hope your health improves and we all stand behind you in your fight.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jan 10, 2006)

Alder, I have a question.

Do you get to pick what you get to go into? If i join the Army I would like to join the Airborne. Could I choose that if I wanted to?


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 11, 2006)

You can select as far as I know however you have to pass the selection process and get through training before you are in the unit.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 11, 2006)

Airborne is not a MOS (Military Ocupational Speciality) in the Army. Anyone can be Airborne. I am a Blackhawk Crewchief and I can be Airborne, all I have to do is apply to the Airborne School and if I am accepted I go, and then I will be primarily assigned to aviation units that are in Airborne Units such as the 82nd Airborne Aviation.

If you wish to be an Airborne Infantry soldier then you need to go Infantry and tell your recruiter you want the Airborne option.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 12, 2006)

Make sure that any promises your recruiter makes are in writing too.

Good luck James. You will be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 12, 2006)

Yeap they love to finangle and mislead you, just to get you to sign the dotted line!


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jan 14, 2006)

Thanks guys. SO I could go into the 101st Airborne if I just ask? Does the 101st still have PIR? (Parachute Infantry Regiment) 

I plan on going to college but want to graduate through ROTC courses. Oh and can officers go to training to become a paratrooper?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 14, 2006)

No P38 you do not ask for a unit and they do not just give you what you want. You sign up for a job and they send you where the Army wants and needs you. There are plenty of Airborne units out there, and just because you are airborne you dont just get sent to Airborne units. I have people in my unit that are airborne and we are not an airborne unit.

101st is no longer an Airborne Unit. They still where Airborne over the Screaming Eagle out of tradition and yes many people that are in the 101st are Airborne Qualified, but it is not an Airborne Unit anymore. They do not jump out of planes. They are Air Assault and fly into battle in Blackhawks. Have been that way since Vietnam I believe or shortly there after.

P38 the Army is not a job where you just walk in to a Recruiter and say I want to be this and I want to go here. The Army does with you what they want. Yes you have somewhat of a say so, but it is not like the Hollywood Army that believe it is and talk about all the time on here.

Yes officers can go to Airborne School. Anyone can go to any School, it is just if the Army approves your request.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 15, 2006)

If you want Airborne, the unit should be unimportant. Have you ever heard of the US 17th Airborne, P38? Probably not, most haven't. But they were involved in the largest and most successful airborne invasion in history. Look up Operation Varsity. If you are looking to serve, then serve. If you only want to wear a unit patch, buy the T-shirt.


----------



## plan_D (Jan 15, 2006)

I forgot about this thread. But I would like to point out ...I WAS FREAKIN' JOKING!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 15, 2006)

evangilder said:


> If you want Airborne, the unit should be unimportant. Have you ever heard of the US 17th Airborne, P38? Probably not, most haven't. But they were involved in the largest and most successful airborne invasion in history. Look up Operation Varsity. If you are looking to serve, then serve. If you only want to wear a unit patch, buy the T-shirt.



Yeap and besides you just can not sign up for a unit. You can tell your recruiter I want to be Infantry and I wan Air Assault school and most likely you will go to 101st Airborne. If you go to Airborne School you could end up in the 82nd, you could end up in 18th ABN Corps, you could end up in 52nd Signal, you could end up in SOCEUR, the places are endless. 

Also just because you go Airborne does not mean that youw ill end up in an Airborne unit. You could end up in 25 Infantry Division or 1st Infantry Division. Like I said I have buddies in my unit who are Airborne. We are not an Airborne Division and we are Aviation!

P38 it is not like Hollywood where you go and join the glorious unit because you want to. The army send you where they want to!


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks for telling me this guys. The more I know, it will help me. I don't mind being Air Assault. I had a 2nd Cousin to be with the 101st at Hamburger Hill in Vietnam. I wouldn't even mind if they put me with the 25th because they are stationed at Fort Benning and thats only a 45 minute drive from where I live.

I have read something about the 17th Airborne as well. It was in Fort Benning's Infantry museum honororing them for their bravery.

I have always wanted to be Airborne or Air Assault. Either one is just ok. I wouldn't mind being in the Infantry even.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 15, 2006)

P38 Pilot said:


> Thanks for telling me this guys. The more I know, it will help me.



Thats why I tell you these things.



P38 Pilot said:


> I wouldn't even mind if they put me with the 25th because they are stationed at Fort Benning and thats only a 45 minute drive from where I live.



25th Infantry Division is in Hawaii and Alaska. I have several friends in the 25th ID and they were deployed to Iraq with us.

I have read something about the 17th Airborne as well. It was in Fort Benning's Infantry museum honororing them for their bravery.



P38 Pilot said:


> I wouldn't mind being in the Infantry even.



It is not Hollywood!


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 15, 2006)

17th Airborne or is it the 173rd Airborne?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 15, 2006)

173rd in now stationed out of Italy but they are in Afganistan right now.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 15, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> 17th Airborne or is it the 173rd Airborne?



For Operation Varsity, it was the 17th AB "Thunder From Heaven". I should also add that the British 6th AB, "The Red Devils" were also part of that invasion. It was Montgomery's show.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 15, 2006)

evangilder said:


> I should also add that the British 6th AB, "The Red Devils" were also part of that invasion.


Which included the 1st Canadian Parachute Battalion.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 15, 2006)

You are absolutely right, NS. My apologies. It was British, Canadian and American forces all working together.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 15, 2006)

I was hardly incensed or anything Eric, I was just being nit-picky. 
You know me.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 16, 2006)

Aint it great to such cooperation!


----------



## evangilder (Jan 16, 2006)

I know, NS. But you are right, I should credit all of the nations involved. It was one hell of a fight and everyone put on a good show, so to speak.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 16, 2006)

Yeap and unfortunatly there are a lot of people here that dont see that. They either think it was just England or just the United States. It shows in there posts. They need to realize that it was a global fight and every nation that pitched in, did there part and help the war cause.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 16, 2006)

Agreed.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jan 18, 2006)

Yes. I defintely know the 24th ID are stationed at Fort Benning. THey have some pretty good snipers because a classmate of mine said that his dad was a sniper with the 24th.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 18, 2006)

I don't think the unit a guy is in determines whether or not he is a good sniper. You are either a good shot and make a good sniper, or you are infantry.  

Personally, I never had the patience to be a sniper. Too much sitting still and I get fidgety. I have to keep moving.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jan 19, 2006)

Well trust me. His dad recieved the Bronze Star and Two Purple Hearts and killed a couple of terrorist in Iraq.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jan 20, 2006)

> You are either a good shot and make a good sniper, or you are infantry.



You be dissin infantry?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 20, 2006)

evangilder said:


> I don't think the unit a guy is in determines whether or not he is a good sniper. You are either a good shot and make a good sniper, or you are infantry.
> 
> Personally, I never had the patience to be a sniper. Too much sitting still and I get fidgety. I have to keep moving.



Id love to be a sniper, its the one job in the army id actually want to do.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jan 21, 2006)

A sniper in a video game to me is fun. But a sniper in real life I could'nt do.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 21, 2006)

I remember seeing a demonstration by some snipers when I was in the AF. They are the masters of camouflage, which is pretty amazing in itself. That and their ability to move very stealthily. 

Without going into too much detail, there was an op we were on where we stopped to take a rest while moving through an area. As we drank from our canteens and took 5, an unfamiliar voice asked us if we could move on! We were right in the line of fire for a sniper. 

I have no idea what he was doing out there or what his target was, but we walked right up to him without seeing him. We had to move on so as not to attract any unwanted attention to his position in case we were spotted. But I will never forget the look on everyones faces when we heard that voice. We were all looking around and trying to figure out if it was our minds playing tricks on us!  Kind of like a voice in your head with a Texas accent!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 21, 2006)

At least no one sat on him.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 21, 2006)

Or worse...... thought that bush over there was a perfect place to go pee!!!!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 21, 2006)

I think the "bush" might have broken his silence a little sooner if that was the case.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 21, 2006)

You'd of thought so, otherwise the was an unexpected waterfall coming his way.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jan 22, 2006)

Awesome story! Was he in a gulli suit?


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jan 22, 2006)

Here's a pic of the 17th Airborne Memorial at Fort Benning. Thats me beside the statue. I like the 17th division patch. The Eagle's foot.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 22, 2006)

Nice pic.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jan 22, 2006)

You need to smile more -38, its better for the soul


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 22, 2006)

He thinks its an infantry game face!


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jan 22, 2006)

Game Face? huh dont listen to those Hollywood movies, If we make a face like that its because someone let loose, those dam IMPs will do that.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 23, 2006)

Im in the Army Remember.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jan 24, 2006)

I was saying it to -38. You wanna see my game face or my war face?


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jan 24, 2006)

Trust me, people often say I laugh TOO much! 

I do smile, but when my photo is being taken I like to look serious.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 25, 2006)

Smile, live a little, wear makeup and girls clothes, do aerobics on stage!

Hell I turned out fine


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## P38 Pilot (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 28, 2006)

You ever been a cockpit before *P38 Pilot*? Have ever seen a grown man naked? Hang around Gymnasiums? Watch Movies with Gladiators?


Damn I have to watch that movie again!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 28, 2006)

You ever been a cockpit before *P38 Pilot*? Have ever seen a grown man naked? Hang around Gymnasiums? Watch Movies with Gladiators?


Damn I have to watch that movie again!


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jan 28, 2006)

GAY!!!!


----------



## plan_D (Jan 28, 2006)

Airplane is an awesome movie. I even think you'd enjoy it Hussars. 

Adler; "I take my coffee black ... like my men."


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jan 28, 2006)

Havnt seen it, the only thing close that Ive seen is Space Balls now that is a funny movie.


----------



## plan_D (Jan 28, 2006)

Yes it is. But Airplane is hilarious ...


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jan 28, 2006)

ever seen Porky's?


----------



## evangilder (Jan 28, 2006)

Space Balls is Mel Brooks. Airplane was written by the Zucker brothers and they are a couple of funny, funny guys. Really, 102, you should not comment about a movie if you haven't seen it.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jan 28, 2006)

Huh?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 29, 2006)

102first_hussars said:


> GAY!!!!



Yes we know you are!



plan_D said:


> Airplane is an awesome movie.



Yes it is, It is an all time classic movie!



102first_hussars said:


> Havnt seen it,



Then dont say the movie is gay or make fun of it until you have seen it. It really is an all time classic and I am sure you would like it.



102first_hussars said:


> Huh?



Hes talking about where you said Gay!!!!!. That was a line from the movie and the reason it was so funny, is because it had nothing to do with what was going on and was just said out of the blue. He is saying dont make fun of it, until you have seen it.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 29, 2006)

yup


----------



## plan_D (Jan 29, 2006)

"This was a bad week to give up glue sniffing ... "


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 29, 2006)

LOL


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 29, 2006)




----------



## 102first_hussars (Jan 29, 2006)

> Then dont say the movie is gay or make fun of it until you have seen it. It really is an all time classic and I am sure you would like it.



I wasnt saying the movie was.



> Hes talking about where you said Gay!!!!!. That was a line from the movie and the reason it was so funny, is because it had nothing to do with what was going on and was just said out of the blue. He is saying dont make fun of it, until you have seen it.



I was *jokingly* saying you were, I had no Idea your quote was from the movie because Ive never seen it.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Feb 2, 2006)

Airplane was pretty funny.

"Surely you can help her?"

"I can but dont call me Shurley..."


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 4, 2006)

Ah I see Hussars. Sorry about that then.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 4, 2006)

The naked gun series were funny too.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 5, 2006)

Yes they were.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 5, 2006)

Yep, also the Zucker brothers. They had a short lived series called Police Squad that was hilarious.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 5, 2006)

That series is out on DVD now is it not?


----------



## evangilder (Feb 5, 2006)

I'm not sure. If they are, I think I have a birthday idea then! I always loved some of the crazy schtick they did on that show. The special guest star on every episode was killed at the very beginning of the show. 

"Tonight's special guest, Lorne Greene"
Then it shows him getting thrown out of a car and looking at the screen with that dramatic death face! LOL

At the end of every episode, they froze, like they used to do on the old 70s dramas, but they were not freeze frame. There was one where the guy was pouring coffee for another guy. The episode ended and they froze as the coffee kept pouring and overfilled the mug.

Sorry, I loved that show!


----------



## plan_D (Feb 5, 2006)

I remember that! Obviously not from the first showings, but my dad told me about it and a few years ago it was showed on TV. I couldn't stop laughing!


----------



## evangilder (Feb 5, 2006)

Yeah, they were really funny. One of the guys in my barracks at RAF Lakenheath had taped a whole bunch of them and we used to watch them a lot.


----------



## plan_D (Feb 5, 2006)

Wasn't there that ponce on it, and at the end of one of the shows everyone had frozen and he didn't know what position to put himself in? I can't quite remember it's been so long. And all this alcohol is finally doing damage.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 5, 2006)

I remember one where the "police squad" were investigating a man who hung himself, and one of the officers absent mindedly started swinging the body .

hehehehehe


----------



## P38 Pilot (Feb 5, 2006)

Like poking a dead armadillo with a stick...

Oh yeah, by the way I killed one today at 1545 hours.


----------



## plan_D (Feb 6, 2006)

So, I killed about 30 million sperm today. So what?


----------



## P38 Pilot (Feb 6, 2006)

Me too!


----------



## plan_D (Feb 6, 2006)

... you!? You ejaculate fresh air. Shut up.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 7, 2006)

Jeez thats a sick thought P-38...especially if you were using the Armadillo to aid you


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 7, 2006)

hes not even old enough to shave


----------



## evangilder (Feb 7, 2006)

He did say he was poking a dead armadillo with a stick...Um, shouldn't have gone there...EW!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 8, 2006)

P38 Pilot said:


> Me too!



There is a difference, pD had a girl help him....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 8, 2006)

So did P-38 - his cousin  Sorry that was below the belt


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## plan_D (Feb 9, 2006)

Hahah ...!


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 9, 2006)

LMFAOROFL.... CC u crack me up dude...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 10, 2006)

Hehehe...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 10, 2006)

Yes that was funny.


----------

